
Study suggests lithium in drinking water to lower suicide rate - mmm_grayons
https://www.cambridge.org/core/journals/the-british-journal-of-psychiatry/article/association-between-naturally-occurring-lithium-in-drinking-water-and-suicide-rates-systematic-review-and-metaanalysis-of-ecological-studies/B7DDAF6E2A818C45EA64F3424E12D67A
======
LatteLazy
[https://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/14/opinion/sunday/should-
we-...](https://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/14/opinion/sunday/should-we-all-take-
a-bit-of-lithium.html)

